# New Endocrinologist



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I had my first appointment with my new (and 5th) Endocrinologist. So far I'm very happy with her. I believe some folks who are more alternative medicine focused may not fully like her, but I think she will be fine.

Pluses:

1) Willing to test FT4 FT3 (but sounded like she doesn't usually test FT3 but is willing to)

2) Has a pretty good bedside manner, though I could tell she was a bit iffy with me knowing I've dabbled in alternative ideas/treatments

3) Asked if I was eating brazil nuts, so knows Selenium is important

4) Has some clients that take T3 with their T4 medication (but was opposed to treatment with NDT meds). So this gives me the option to try T3. She cautioned that with my anxiety (which was obvious at the visit as doctors make me nervous...my BP was high, but I said that's because I'm here).

5) Generally seemed quite knowledgeable (better than previous Endos) on hashimoto's and Hypothyroidism. Knows they are two different things. Talked to a lot of points I agreed with.

Minuses (or neutral depending on opinion):

1) Follows the American Thyroid Association guidelines (I'm guessing there are not many Endos that don't). But she was pretty clear she goes by science based treatment. I appreciate that she is letting me know that upfront though.

2) Is against NDT meds, though I am personally not interested in these based on research. I think for me it would probably be too hard to dial those in and would rather add some T3.

3) Doesn't want to test antibodies since they are high...this is normal for endos, and antibodies are a controversial subject

4) Doesn't want to test for RT3. Said she doesn't feel it's a good test. Also normal for endos..and controversy on RT3. However, I do think RT3 does come into play for some people.

5) Could tell I was a bit into alternative medicine such as, change in diet, I had a few extensive tests which I'm sure she knew was not from a normal doctor, etc. She did make a point that she didn't agree with alternative medicine and was not going to go there. But I'm OK with that personally. First, it's not in her training. Second, some of it can be pretty debatable.

We are upping my medicine slightly to 100 3 days a week and 94 4 days. I have been feeling a bit better. But my numbers are still a bit low on the FT3 and seem to go down when I add more medicine. Endo's believe this is the body compensating..but I think it may be I just have something sub optimal. Does everyone feel good with FT3 in the higher range? Or does it depend on the person?

So I'm going to the functional medicine doctor Monday and I'm going to have her do tests I don't think my doctors will. I'd like to see a few things. Zinc, Copper, Iodine, selenium (not likely to supplement per se, just want to see), mercury and other heavy metals, etc. I have 14 fillings that have mercury in them, so that's a potential.

I'd like to rule everything out for my lowish T3. But adding T3 is at least an option now.

What do you all think? Do you ever go to Endocrinologists? I know they can be unpopular.


----------

